# Kirtan #52 Nasro Mansoor Gur Gobind Singh



## kaur-1 (Jan 4, 2007)

Kirtan Mp3 Player - Kirtan #52 Nasro Mansoor Gur Gobind Singh


Bhai Nand Lal Ji's ghazal in praise of Guru Gobind Singh Ji 

For translation, please see link for pdf: 
http://www.zafarnama.com/Download/ganjnama.pdf





*Dhan Dhan Dhan Sri Guru Gobind Singh Ji Maharaj*​

----------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------

----------------------------------------
 ----------------------------------------


----------

